# What to buy or have built?



## spurgersalty

Looking at purchasing or having built a new jigging rod. 
Wanting something with a lot of backbone(80-120# class), fairly light, 1 piece, spinning, and fairly short(5'6"-6'). Would be outfitted with a cabo 80 or 100 loaded with JB 100 HC. 
Uses: all around jigging, horsing large grouper and AJs out of rigs if necessary, and tuna jigging/chunking.
$400 ceiling.
What are your recommendations.
BTW, I'm looking at heavy duty as I already have a few setups in the midsize range. Wont hurt(IMO) to have a hardcore heavy duty handy.


----------



## nook

Lol


----------



## spurgersalty

nook said:


> Lol


Well, I can't seem to figure out how to dumb it down for you joshk. I have yet to find Rosetta stone dumbass or a crayon font.
Give me a hint. Let me help you.
If you're unable to assist in this endeavor due to other circumstances, it would be in your best interests to just graciously bow out.


----------



## nook

jajajaja.....not working . How about this , certainly a great jigging starting package and it suits you awesomely


----------



## red34

I use the 400g for heavy fishing and the 500g for purely meat hauling here in the gulf


----------



## spurgersalty

nook said:


> jajajaja.....not working . How about this , certainly a great jigging starting package and it suits you awesomely


Well, that was cute.


red34 said:


> I use the 400g for heavy fishing and the 500g for purely meat hauling here in the gulf


Rod manufacturer?


----------



## nook

spurgersalty said:


> Well, that was cute.
> 
> Rod manufacturer?


see what I mean !!! LOL...you're clueless . OTI is the rod manufacturer.

Ocean Tackle International google it


----------



## red34

We are a manufacturer. Our blanks are Toray carbon and moderately fast in action. I designed them for use around our oil rigs and for better boat side control. If you prefer parabolic action, JM and Black Hole might be more suited for you. Both sell blanks and are top quality.


----------



## spurgersalty

red34 said:


> We are a manufacturer. Our blanks are Toray carbon and moderately fast in action. I designed them for use around our oil rigs and for better boat side control. If you prefer parabolic action, JM and Black Hole might be more suited for you. Both sell blanks and are top quality.


Do you have a dealer in the Beaumont area?


----------



## red34

Not really. You can get our blanks from Mudhole.com and our site


----------



## Ernest

OTI is good people. I love their rods. Buy with confidence.


----------



## spurgersalty

Thanks, Ernest, for the input.
I already have 2 of their rods(tuna sniper and ocean extreme popper), was just looking at a custom build. 
As it stands, I'll be having the new rod built with one of their fathom blade jigging blanks, 5'4", 80-120lbs. 

The captain on our most recent Venice trip was highly impressed with their ocean extreme popping rod that I let him test drive. He used it multiple time during the trip, for the heck of it.


----------



## lite-liner

pm sent


----------



## ksong

Choosing a jigging rod is like choosing a car. 
You choose a car based on your budget and your taste.
I am sure you are not going to choose a new car without any history. 
There are many new brand rods by OEM from China and they promote heavily even they never fished with the rods.

OTI rods have been around and many fishermen actually fish with the rods.

llengerbank731Hbigeye2_zps9ojxgdow.jpg[/IMG][/URL]Our Black Hole rods are same. We test our rods intensively and extensively for years. 
Here is a pictures.

350 lb giant with BH Cape Cod Special 450g spinning


760 lb giant with custom BH Cape Cod Special 450g rod


with BH Cape Cod Special 350g rod


260 lb yft with BH Cape Cod Special 250g rod


170 lb yft with BH Cape Cod Special 150g rod


150 lb halibut with BH Cape Cod Special 80g rod.


There are some advantage of using longer jigging rods, especially on party boats.
I can recommend C7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731H model.
The rod is mere 10 oz, but has enough backbone and power.
Here are big bigeye caught with the rod.


----------



## V-Bottom

Nice fish and I envy you folks that can do this type of fishing....I sure would like to catch one of those before I leave this world.


----------



## hog

I am having this EXACT thing built as I type.

Ive owned the exact rod before. 7'r which seems a bit long for some, but awesome light 80# class rod, great tip for working jigs, One Hell of a Back bone. Calstar E-Glass H Rod. 

I'm hoping to get it finished this week and on tuna in Venice by mid September with My Stella 18000 bolted to it.... 

I'll post picture when its all done.

Also have been looking at the Black Hole blanks that MudHole is now carrying for rod builders... 

Hog


----------



## hog

hog said:


> I am having this EXACT thing built as I type.
> 
> Ive owned the exact rod before. 7'r which seems a bit long for some, but awesome light 80# class rod, great tip for working jigs and casting poppers or chunking, One Hell of a Back bone. Calstar graphite/E-Glass H Rod.
> 
> I'm hoping to get it finished this week and on tuna in Venice by mid September with My Stella 18000 bolted to it....
> 
> I'll post picture when its all done.
> 
> Also have been looking at the Black Hole blanks that MudHole is now carrying for rod builders...
> 
> Hog


I will say this. I NOW understand why top end quality rods cost so much made by a quality and well known Rod Craftsman. And its not because they are making money hands over foot to build it... 
After going and buying the Blank, the top quality Rod guides, the Eva foam, the quality reel seat, rod butt, string, glue etc... I have about $300 tied up in it JUST IN PARTS.


----------



## nook

proly...you have not even started yet...there is more to come


----------

